# لماذا بنو اسرائيل



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لماذا لم يقم الله بارسال انبياء إلا من بني اسرائيل 
إلا يعتبر هذا ظلما لباقي الشعوب ؟


----------



## Thunder Coptic (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> لماذا لم يقم الله بارسال انبياء إلا من بني اسرائيل
> إلا يعتبر هذا ظلما لباقي الشعوب ؟



اى شعوب بلطبط الشعوب عابدة الاوثان 
بنى اسرائيل هى الشعب الوحيد الذى كان يعبد
 اللة


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> لماذا لم يقم الله بارسال انبياء إلا من بني اسرائيل
> إلا يعتبر هذا ظلما لباقي الشعوب ؟



*الله أقام عهده مع ابراهيم فى البداية ومع نسل ابراهيم من اسحق 

والله وعد ابراهيم انه يعطى نسله البركة 

وعلشان كده الله حب يفصل شعب اسرائيل عن باقى الشعوب مش لانهم افضل لا 

والله نفسه قالهم الكلام ده فى تثنية 7 :6 

"لآنك انت شعب مقدس للرب الهك اياك قد أختار الرب الهك لتكون له شعبا أخص من جميع الشعوب الذين على وجه الآرض ليس من كونكم أكثر من سائر الشعوب التصق بكم الرب واختاركم لآنكم أقل من سائر الشعوب بل من محبته اياكم وحفظه القسم الذى أقسم لآبائكم "

لان منهم من هذا النسل هيجى المسيح حسب الجسد مخلص العالم 

فالله كان بيحافظ على النسل العبرانى علشان يجى المسيح منهم ويخلصهم ويخلص العالم كله منهم انا وانت وباقى البشرية سواء كانوا يهود او غير يهود 

مفيش اى ظلم فى الموضوع 
لان فى النهاية الهدف الاسمى لخلاص البشرية كلها اتحقق من خلال هذا الشعب جسديا فى المسيح يسوع 

وبعدين الهدف الاساسى من كل الانبياء والنبوات والناموس والذبائح وكل حاجة فى العهد القديم هى الرب يسوع المسيح 

كل نبوة وكل نبى فى العهد القديم كان بيشير الى المسيح فى نبواته وكلامه 

مفيش نبى منهم جه بدين جديد كلهم تنبأوا بالمسيح مشتهى الامم 
وانتظار الشعوب 

هدف الكتاب المقدس كله وكل الانبياء والنبوات هو شخص المسيح .
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*لان العهد اقيم فقط مع ابراهيم من جهه اسحاق ابنه الذى هو جد العبرانين الاسرائيلين 
فهل هناك اخر بين كل شعوب الامم يعرف الرب غير ابراهيم ومن بعد نسله؟؟
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

لكن لماذا اختار الرب يني اسرائيل دون سائر الشعوب ليقيم معهم عهدا ويتجسد بصورتهم لماذا لم يختر الصينين على سبيل المثال ؟


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 ديسمبر 2010)

اشكر الرب على محبته لنا


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> لكن لماذا اختار الرب يني اسرائيل دون سائر الشعوب ليقيم معهم عهدا ويتجسد بصورتهم لماذا لم يختر الصينين على سبيل المثال ؟


*ميعرفوش الرب ربنا هيروح ليهم ويقولهم علشان خاطرى اعبدونى 
ربنا مبيفرضش نفسه على حد والشعب الوحيد اللى كان يعرف الرب وحافظ على معرفته هو الشعب العبرانى
واستلم معرفة الرب من ابائه ابراهيم واسحق ويعقوب
وابراهيم اتسلم معرفة الرب من ابائه
وابائه استلموها من اباء ابائهم وصولا بادم ذاته اللى عرفنا الرب 
فهل هناك اى شخص حافظ على معرفة الرب غير ابراهيم ؟؟؟
لو لاقيت دلنا ونسال ربنا معاك اشمعنى ابراهيم اللى اقمت معاه العهد
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

مهو بني اسرائيل معرفوش الرب الا من بعد مارسلهم الرسل 
فكان ممكن للرب يرسل رسل للصينين وكانوا هيعبدوا .


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> مهو بني اسرائيل معرفوش الرب الا من بعد مارسلهم الرسل
> فكان ممكن للرب يرسل رسل للصينين وكانوا هيعبدوا .


*لا يا حبيبى معرفة الرب امتدت للاباء بالتقليد الشفاهى من ادم 
ابراهيم لم يعرف الرب عن طريق رسل ولا اسحاق ولا يعقوب ولا العبرانين 
 انما عرفوه عن طريق التقليد الشفاهى والتناقل بين الاجيال 
فهل هناك اخر تمسك بالرب ليقيم الرب عهده معهم* ​


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لا يا حبيبى معرفة الرب امتدت للاباء بالتقليد الشفاهى من ادم *
> *ابراهيم لم يعرف الرب عن طريق رسل ولا اسحاق ولا يعقوب ولا العبرانين *
> *انما عرفوه عن طريق التقليد الشفاهى والتناقل بين الاجيال *
> *فهل هناك اخر تمسك بالرب ليقيم الرب عهده معهم*​


 

كان هناك إسماعيل وكان يؤمن بالله 
ولكن الله أمر بنفيه حتى يقيم عهده مع اسحاق


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> لكن لماذا اختار الرب يني اسرائيل دون سائر الشعوب ليقيم معهم عهدا ويتجسد بصورتهم لماذا لم يختر الصينين على سبيل المثال ؟



* صينين ؟ صينين ايه يا أخ حسان ؟

بص يا اخ حسان الموضوع يرجع لابراهيم 

ابراهيم كان يعرف الله والله اتكلم معاه وقاله اخرج من ارضك وعشيرتك وابراهيم اطاع الله فورا رغم انه مكنش يعرف هو رايح فين 

علشان كده الله وعد ابراهيم انه يبارك نسله وان نسل ابراهيم نفسه يكون بركة 
وعلشان الله وعد لازم ينفذ وعده 
وده الى حصل بعد ابراهيم الله كمل وعده مع نسل ابراهيم من اسحق وجه منهم المسيح الى فيه يتبارك جميع البشر 

الله اقام العهد مع ابراهيم فى البداية لان ابراهيم اطاع الله وتمسك بيه بالرغم من ان كل الشعوب وقتها كانت شعوب وثنية شريرة جدا فالل قال لابراهيم هذا الكلام 

فى تكوين 17 :7 

"وأقيم عهدى بينى وبينك وبين نسلك من بعدك فى أجيالهم عهدا أبديا "

وايه هو المقصود بكلمة نسلك ؟ الشرح نلاقيه فى العهد الجديد
بيقول فى غلاطية 3 : 16 

"وأما المواعيد فقبلت فى ابراهيم وفى نسله لا يقول وفى الانسال كأنه عن كثيرين بل كأنه عن واحد وفى نسلك الذى هو المسيح "

ابراهيم كان يعرف الله فى وسط شعوب شريرة جدا والله اقام معاه العهد ومع نسله من بعده 
الموضوع مش موضوع اسرائيل تحديدا 
الموضوع مش موضوع تمييز عرقى 

لكن لان ابراهيم جدهم كان يعرف الله , الله اقام العهد معاه ومع النسل من بعده علشان يجى منهم المسيح مخلص العالم 

فهما الشعب الوحيد الى كان عنده كلمة الله والنبوات عن مخلص العالم فى حين باقى الشعوب حواليهم كانت وثنية شريرة .
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> مهو بني اسرائيل معرفوش الرب الا من بعد مارسلهم الرسل
> فكان ممكن للرب يرسل رسل للصينين وكانوا هيعبدوا .


طب مهو جه فى صورة المسيح هل انت آمنت بيه طبعا لا يبقى ازاى بقى عاوز غيرك يؤمن بيه
الله بيختار حسب مشيئته و عدله و لما بيختار شخص مش بيكون الاختيار عشوائى لكن بيكون اختيار لحكمة و لسبب و طبعا زى ما انت عارف مثلا ان ابراهيم كان بيعبد الرب و كمان الرب ظهر لناس كتير غير يهود فى ازمنة مختلفة قبل مجيئ المسيح و اظهر معجزاته على ايدى الانبياء ليعرفو الامم انه الله و يتوبوهم عن خطياهم مثلا النبي يونان ارسله الله الى شعب نيناوا و دانيال النبى ايضا تكلم عن الله و الفتية الثلاثة و هناك من الوثنين من آمن و هناك من اصر على موقفه مثل فرعون الخروج الذى انزل الله عليه الضربات العشرة و لم يتعظ و غرق هو و جنوده


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *صينين ؟ صينين ايه يا أخ حسان ؟*
> 
> *بص يا اخ حسان الموضوع يرجع لابراهيم *
> 
> ...


 

طب ليه  اختار اسحق 
ليه مخترش اسماعيل رغم انو الكبير ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> كان هناك إسماعيل وكان يؤمن بالله
> ولكن الله أمر بنفيه حتى يقيم عهده مع اسحاق


*اسحاق اتى بوعد الهى اسماعيل ليس له اى امتياز انسان ولد بمشورة بشرية
ابراهيم قال كدا لربنا ياليت اسماعيل يعيش امامك الان
قال لا بل امراتك سارة تلد له ابنا واقيم عهدى معه
فلا يمكن ان يقيم الرب عهده مع ابراهيم من جهة نسلين واسحاق هو كان ابن الموعد والعهد الالهى اتى بمعجزة الهية ووعد الهى واو ابن الحرة ابن سارة العبرانية وليس ابن الجارية هاجر المصرية 
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> طب ليه  اختار اسحق
> ليه مخترش اسماعيل رغم انو الكبير ؟


اولا اسماعيل ابن هاجر الجارية عاوز ازاى ابن جارية يرث؟
ده غير ان الله وعد ابراهيم انه سيلد اسحق قبل ان تطلب سارة من ابراهيم ان يتزوج بهاجر الجارية و حط تحتها مليون خط و ينجب اسماعيل
حتى الرب عندما طلب ذبيحة طلب اسحق و لم يطلب ابن الجارية:t33:


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

بس ده تمييز  انو يختار اسحاق دون اسماعيل 
هل بسبب انو جارية قبطية يرفضه الإله رغم طلب ابراهيم ان يعيش امامه ؟


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> اولا اسماعيل ابن هاجر الجارية عاوز ازاى ابن جارية يرث؟
> ده غير ان الله وعد ابراهيم انه سيلد اسحق قبل ان تطلب سارة من ابراهيم ان يتزوج بهاجر الجارية و حط تحتها مليون خط و ينجب اسماعيل
> حتى الرب عندما طلب ذبيحة طلب اسحق و لم يطلب ابن الجارية:t33:


 
هل يعقل لرب ان يرفض شخصا لانه ابن جارية
سامحني لكن هذا اله عنصري


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> كان هناك إسماعيل وكان يؤمن بالله
> ولكن الله أمر بنفيه حتى يقيم عهده مع اسحاق



*اسماعيل اساسا جه للدنيا بمشورة بشرية 

سارة زوجة ابراهيم هى الى اشارت عليه انه يتجوز هاجر الجارية ويخلف منها 

اسماعيل جه للعالم بفكر بشرى 

لان العهد كان مع ابراهيم من الله انه يعطيه ابن من سارة مش من حد تانى من قبل مايتولد اسماعيل 

كون ان ابراهيم وسارة خططوا وفكروا ونفذوا بمشورتهم البشرية ديه مش مشكلة الله 

لان الله كان واعدهم قبلها بأنه يعطيهم ابن (اسحق ) والعهد هيكون مع هذا الابن مش مع غيره

قبل ما يجى اسماعيل اساسا الله كان بالفعل اعطى الوعد لابراهيم ان من سارة هيجيب ابن وهو ده الى الله هقيم معاه العهد 
والابن ده هو اسحق 

ثم تعالى كده نشوف مين اسماعيل فى الكتاب المقدس ده الكلام ده قاله الله من خلال الملاك  لهاجر وهى حامل 

تكوين 16 : 11 

"وقال لها الملاك ها أنت حبلى فتلدين ابنا وتدعين اسمه اسماعيل لآن الرب قد سمع لمذلتك وانه يكون انسانا وحشيا يده على كل واحد ويد كل واحد عليه "

هو ده اسماعيل وكلام الله عنه من قبل ما يتولد. 
*


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> بس ده تمييز  انو يختار اسحاق دون اسماعيل
> هل بسبب انو جارية قبطية يرفضه الإله رغم طلب ابراهيم ان يعيش امامه ؟


واضح انك جاهل بالتاريخ يا اخ حسان فالاقباط لم يكونو فى عصر ابراهيم ذاكر تاريخ شوية:fun_lol:


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

طب اشمعنا اختار ابن سارة 
هو الله ميعرفش انو ابراهيم حيكون عندو ابن تاني غير اسحاق 
وغير كده كمان بيوصفو بالوحشية


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> هل يعقل لرب ان يرفض شخصا لانه ابن جارية
> سامحني لكن هذا اله عنصري



*لا يا غالى الله مرفضش اسماعيل 

الله من الاساس مش فى خطته اسماعيل اصلا ولا انه يقيم عهد مع اسماعيل لان قبل ما يتولد اسماعيل 

الله كان وعد ابراهيم وسارة بالفعل انه يديهم ابن (اسحق )
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> واضح انك جاهل بالتاريخ يا اخ حسان فالاقباط لم يكونو فى عصر ابراهيم ذاكر تاريخ شوية:fun_lol:


 
الأقباط مش هم احفاد قدماء المصرين ولا ازاي ؟


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *لا يا غالى الله مرفضش اسماعيل *
> 
> *الله من الاساس مش فى خطته اسماعيل اصلا ولا انه يقيم عهد مع اسماعيل لان قبل ما يتولد اسماعيل *
> 
> *الله كان وعد ابراهيم وسارة بالفعل انه يديهم ابن (اسحق )*


 
 أعيد واكرر
طب اشمعنا اختار ابن سارة 
هو الله ميعرفش انو ابراهيم حيكون عندو ابن تاني غير اسحاق 
وغير كده كمان بيوصفو بالوحشية


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> هل يعقل لرب ان يرفض شخصا لانه ابن جارية
> سامحني لكن هذا اله عنصري


طبعا برفض اولا لانه وعد ابراهيم انه هيخلف اسحق اللى هيكون متبارك منه و الكلام ده قبل اسماعيل
و سارة شكت فى كلام الله و امرت ابراهيم يتجوز هاجر الجارية
وجاب اسماعيل منها بس ابن الوعد اسحق جه و الله باركه و جه منه المسيح
اما اسماعيل فعبد الاوثان مثله مثل اى شخص اخر


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> الأقباط مش هم احفاد قدماء المصرين ولا ازاي ؟


الاقباط هم الفراعنة عندما اصبحو مسيحين قال عنهم الرومان انهم اقباط لانهم كانو يتمسكون بيدنهم حتى الموت اما المسلم فغير قبطى لانه تخلى عن دينه لامور دنيوية


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> طبعا برفض اولا لانه وعد ابراهيم انه هيخلف اسحق اللى هيكون متبارك منه و الكلام ده قبل اسماعيل
> و سارة شكت فى كلام الله و امرت ابراهيم يتجوز هاجر الجارية
> وجاب اسماعيل منها بس ابن الوعد اسحق جه و الله باركه و جه منه المسيح
> اما اسماعيل فعبد الاوثان مثله مثل اى شخص اخر


 

طيب اعيد السؤال بصيغة تانية 
ليه الرب قرر في خطتو لخلاص البشرية انو يقيم عهد مع اسحاق وليس اسماعيل او غيره


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> طب اشمعنا اختار ابن سارة
> هو الله ميعرفش انو ابراهيم حيكون عندو ابن تاني غير اسحاق
> وغير كده كمان بيوصفو بالوحشية


*الله عارف اسماعيل هيكون ايه وقال سيكون انسانا وحشيا هو مقررش ليه يكون وحشى هو قرر ماذا سيكون اسماعيل لانه عارف قبل ميحصل 
ثانيا ابن سارة هو الذى اختاره الرب ووعد الرب بمجيئه كون سارة فكرت بفكرها البشرى وخلت ابراهيم يدخل على جاريتها ويقيم له نسل علشان يتحق وعد الرب بنسلك تتبارك جميع الامم
دا مش خطا الهى دا خطا بشرى اتى بمشورة بشرية لكن يفضل اسحق هو الذى وعد به الرب لابراهيم من قبل ان تفكر سارة بفكرها البشرى
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> الاقباط هم الفراعنة عندما اصبحو مسيحين قال عنهم الرومان انهم اقباط لانهم كانو يتمسكون بيدنهم حتى الموت اما المسلم فغير قبطى لانه تخلى عن دينه لامور دنيوية


 
انا قلت انو المسلمين اقباط
طيب يعني هاجر الجارية تبقى من اجدادك مش كده برضو ؟


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *الله عارف اسماعيل هيكون ايه وقال سيكون انسانا وحشيا هو مقررش ليه يكون وحشى هو قرر ماذا سيكون اسماعيل لانه عارف قبل ميحصل *
> *ثانيا ابن سارة هو الذى اختاره الرب ووعد الرب بمجيئه كون سارة فكرت بفكرها البشرى وخلت ابراهيم يدخل على جاريتها ويقيم له نسل علشان يتحق وعد الرب بنسلك تتبارك جميع الامم*
> *دا مش خطا الهى دا خطا بشرى اتى بمشورة بشرية لكن يفضل اسحق هو الذى وعد به الرب لابراهيم من قبل ان تفكر سارة بفكرها البشرى*


 

اعيد 
طيب اعيد السؤال بصيغة تانية 
ليه الرب قرر في خطتو لخلاص البشرية انو يقيم عهد مع اسحاق وليس اسماعيل او غيره


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> أعيد واكرر
> طب اشمعنا اختار ابن سارة
> هو الله ميعرفش انو ابراهيم حيكون عندو ابن تاني غير اسحاق
> وغير كده كمان بيوصفو بالوحشية



*ياغالى السؤال مش مظبوط اصلا 

كلمة ان الله اختار ديه تتقال لما يكون الله كان قدامه اسماعيل واسحق والله رفض اسماعيل واختار اسحق 

بس الموضوع مش كده خالص 

قبل مايتولد اسحق وقبل مايتولد اسماعيل الله كان بالفعل اقام العهد مع ابراهيم وسارة انه يديهم ابن (اسحق )

كون ان اسماعيل جه بعد كده بمشورة وارادة بشريه بحته من ابراهيم وسارة ده ميخليش الرب يغير كلامه ولا عهده

الله طبعا فى علمه الازلى كان عارف ان اسماعيل هيتولد بس الله ما اقامش العهد مع ابراهيم فى اسماعيل اقامه فى اسحق 

وابراهيم وسارة غلطوا واستعجلوا وراحوا بفكر بشرى حاولوا ينفذوا وعد الله ليهم 

والله لما قال على اسماعيل انه وحشى ده وصف ليه الله فى علمه الازلى كان عارف شخصية اسماعيل هتكون ازاى 
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *ياغالى السؤال مش مظبوط اصلا *
> 
> *كلمة ان الله اختار ديه تتقال لما يكون الله كان قدامه اسماعيل واسحق والله رفض اسماعيل واختار اسحق *
> 
> ...


 

ياستي انا فاهم انو الله اختار اسحاق من قبل ان يولد 
سؤالي لماذ اختاره لماذا هو دون بقية البشر


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> انا قلت انو المسلمين اقباط
> طيب يعني هاجر الجارية تبقى من اجدادك مش كده برضو ؟


لا طبعا لانى لست من نسل اسماعيل


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> لا طبعا لانى لست من نسل اسماعيل


 
مقصدش انك عربي 
اقصد انك انت  وهي من نفس الشعب , السلالة ... الخ


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> ياستي انا فاهم انو الله اختار اسحاق من قبل ان يولد
> سؤالي لماذ اختاره لماذا هو دون بقية البشر


*احنا كدا هندخل فى دايرة الجدال العقيم وانا مبحبوش 
لان ابراهيم هو الوحيد اللى احتفظ بمعرفة الرب والرب اختاره ليقيم العهد معه 
انا تعبت*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *احنا كدا هندخل فى دايرة الجدال العقيم وانا مبحبوش *
> *لان ابراهيم هو الوحيد اللى احتفظ بمعرفة الرب والرب اختاره ليقيم العهد معه *
> *انا تعبت*


 
سلامتك من التعب

ان فهمت الحته دي
 لكن بتكلم عن اسحاق وليس ابراهيم لماذا تمم اختيار نسل اسحاق من بين العالم ليحملوا عهد الله ويكونوا الشعب الذي يحظى بشرف تجسد المسيح


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> ياستي انا فاهم انو الله اختار اسحاق من قبل ان يولد
> سؤالي لماذ اختاره لماذا هو دون بقية البشر



*ياغالى اختار ايه ؟

هو الله اختار اسحق علشان هو اسحق تحديدا ؟ يعنى فى تمييز هنا ؟

يعنى الله كان قدامه اسحق واسماعيل راح رفض اسماعيل واخد اسحق ؟ هنا يبقى تمييز 

لكن الى حصل ان الله وعد بنسل لابراهيم من سارة 

كون اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم بس من هاجر ده ايه غلط الله هنا ؟
ديه مشكلة الله ؟ هما راحوا استعجلوا وفكروا وجه اسماعيل 

بس الله كان مقرر ان ابن الوعد هيكون من سارة 

يعمل ايه الله فى الحالة ديه ؟ يلغى العهد بتاعه مع ابراهيم وسارة علشان اسماعيل جه بمشورة وفكر بشرى بحت ؟
*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*هل تعلم ايضا ان لابراهيم ستة ابناء اخرين غير اسحاق واسماعيل من قطورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا ترك الستة واختار اسحاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

nancy2 قال:


> *ياغالى اختار ايه ؟*
> 
> *هو الله اختار اسحق علشان هو اسحق تحديدا ؟ يعنى فى تمييز هنا ؟*
> 
> ...


 
طب ليه قرر عندو في علمه ان ابن سارة هو من سيقام العهد معه 
وليس ابن هاجر ؟


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> مقصدش انك عربي
> اقصد انك انت وهي من نفس الشعب , السلالة ... الخ


 مش كل المصرين نفس السلالة يعنى هاجر كانت من النوبة مثلا كما يقول موقع ويكابيديا و انت تعلم ان النوبين يميلون اكتر الى السلالة السودانية فهم سود البشرة و ليسو قمحاوين او بيض البشرة مثل باقى المصرين


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *هل تعلم ايضا ان لابراهيم ستة ابناء اخرين غير اسحاق واسماعيل من قطورة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *لماذا ترك الستة واختار اسحاق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


 
بالزبط كده ليه اختار اسحاق من بين كل ابناء ابراهيم ؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

*1 وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ،*
*2 فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحًا.*
*3 وَوَلَدَ يَقْشَانُ: شَبَا وَدَدَانَ. وَكَانَ بَنُو دَدَانَ: أَشُّورِيمَ وَلَطُوشِيمَ وَلأُمِّيمَ.
وكل واحد فيهم بقة شعب وامة المطلوب من الله انه يقيم العهد لابراهيم من جهه ثمانية شعوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تبقى مصيبة 
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

Mzajnjy قال:


> مش كل المصرين نفس السلالة يعنى هاجر كانت من النوبة مثلا كما يقول موقع ويكابيديا و انت تعلم ان النوبين يميلون اكتر الى السلالة السودانية فهم سود البشرة و ليسو قمحاوين او بيض البشرة مثل باقى المصرين[/E]
> 
> اهى


----------



## Desert Rose (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> طب ليه قرر عندو في علمه ان ابن سارة هو من سيقام العهد معه
> وليس ابن هاجر ؟




*ويختار ابن هاجر ليه ؟ هى هاجر زوجة ابراهيم ؟

زوجة ابراهيم الشرعية من قبل ما يشوفوا هاجر اساسا هى سارة 

يبقى الله يقيم عهده مع مين ؟ مع ابراهيم ومراته الاصليه سارة و لا ماهاجر الجارية بتاعت سارة ؟
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *1 وَعَادَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَأَخَذَ زَوْجَةً اسْمُهَا قَطُورَةُ،*
> *2 فَوَلَدَتْ لَهُ: زِمْرَانَ وَيَقْشَانَ وَمَدَانَ وَمِدْيَانَ وَيِشْبَاقَ وَشُوحًا.*
> *3 وَوَلَدَ يَقْشَانُ: شَبَا وَدَدَانَ. وَكَانَ بَنُو دَدَانَ: أَشُّورِيمَ وَلَطُوشِيمَ وَلأُمِّيمَ.*
> *وكل واحد فيهم بقة شعب وامة المطلوب من الله انه يقيم العهد لابراهيم من جهه ثمانية شعوب ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*
> *تبقى مصيبة *


 


مهو ربنا كده حط نفسو في الموقف ده
ليه مكنش تجسد بدون نسل والكلام ده كله وعدل بدل مياظلم باقي الشعوب ؟


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

انت كل سؤالك ده بس عاوز تعرف ليه جد رسولك متباركش ههههههه صدقنى فاهمك


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> بالزبط كده ليه اختار اسحاق من بين كل ابناء ابراهيم ؟


*18 وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ للهِ: «لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ!».*
 *19 فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.*
 *20 وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا يَلِدُ، وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً.*
 *21 وَلكِنْ عَهْدِي أُقِيمُهُ مَعَ إِسْحَاقَ الَّذِي تَلِدُهُ لَكَ سَارَةُ فِي هذَا الْوَقْتِ فِي السَّنَةِ الآتِيَةِ*


*كل ابناء ابراهيم اولاد جوارى وسرارى ليسوا عبرانين ولدوا بشورات بشرية 
الوحيد ابن الحرة ابن العبرانية السيدة اللى خرجت مع ابراهيم وباعت كل اهلها وعشيرتها هى سارة 
كل دول انغمسوا فى عبادات وثنية واصبحوا امم وثنية فكيف يقيم الرب الاله عهدا مع ابراهيم مع جهه من يعلم جيدا انهم سيصيروا وثنين ولم يحفظوا وعد الرب ومعرفته

*​


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> انت كل سؤالك ده بس عاوز تعرف ليه جد رسولك متباركش ههههههه صدقنى فاهمك


 

وجدي انا برضو   لاني بصراحة كده حاس انو الله ظلمنا


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

mzajnjy قال:


> انت كل سؤالك ده بس عاوز تعرف ليه جد رسولك متباركش ههههههه صدقنى فاهمك


 و هسالك سؤال كمان لو كان ربنا اختار اسماعيل كنت هتقول ليه مختارش اسحق؟:99:


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> مهو ربنا كده حط نفسو في الموقف ده
> ليه مكنش تجسد بدون نسل والكلام ده كله وعدل بدل مياظلم باقي الشعوب ؟


*امال هيتسجد منين
هيبقى انسان بدون نسل
هيدخل العالم ازاى لو متولدش من امراة
ثانيا يظلم باقى الشعوب ليه اذا كان شعبه رفضه واعطانا الحق فى قبوله يعنى هى جاى علشان يدينا الحق فى اننا نصير شعبه وبركة ابراهيم تصير لنا
فى نسلك تتبارك جميع الامم 
*


----------



## حسان بن ثابت (27 ديسمبر 2010)

شمس الحق قال:


> *18 وَقَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ للهِ: «لَيْتَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ يَعِيشُ أَمَامَكَ!».*
> 
> *19 فَقَالَ اللهُ: «بَلْ سَارَةُ امْرَأَتُكَ تَلِدُ لَكَ ابْنًا وَتَدْعُو اسْمَهُ إِسْحَاقَ. وَأُقِيمُ عَهْدِي مَعَهُ عَهْدًا أَبَدِيًّا لِنَسْلِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ.*
> *20 وَأَمَّا إِسْمَاعِيلُ فَقَدْ سَمِعْتُ لَكَ فِيهِ. هَا أَنَا أُبَارِكُهُ وَأُثْمِرُهُ وَأُكَثِّرُهُ كَثِيرًا جِدًّا. اِثْنَيْ عَشَرَ رَئِيسًا يَلِدُ، وَأَجْعَلُهُ أُمَّةً كَبِيرَةً.*
> ...


 

مهو اقام عهده مع بني اسرائيل الي انكروه لم تجسد ورفضوه 
يعني اشمعنا


----------



## Mzajnjy (27 ديسمبر 2010)

حسان بن ثابت قال:


> وجدي انا برضو لاني بصراحة كده حاس انو الله ظلمنا


 ظلمك فى ايه هو انت شايفه بيوزع حتة لحمة و ادانى انا و مدكش انت ده ايه الفكر الغريب ده؟


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> وجدي انا برضو   لاني بصراحة كده حاس انو الله ظلمنا


*وظلمك ليه اذا كان اعطاك النسل الذى تتبارك فيه جميع الامم من اعظم من ابراهيم ذاته اعطاك ابنه وحيده كملته الازلى 
كدا يبقى ظلمك ولا انت اللى بتظلم نفسك*


----------



## apostle.paul (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> مهو اقام عهده مع بني اسرائيل الي انكروه لم تجسد ورفضوه
> يعني اشمعنا


*هما حرين رفضوه واحنا قبلناه
اما الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطانا ان يصيروا ابناء الله
بس دا ايه علاقته بسؤالك*


----------



## Critic (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> وجدي انا برضو لاني بصراحة كده حاس انو الله ظلمنا



*سفر أعمال الرسل 11**: 18*
*وَكَانُوا يُمَجِّدُونَ اللهَ قَائِلِينَ: «إِذًا أَعْطَى اللهُ الأُمَمَ أَيْضًا التَّوْبَةَ لِلْحَيَاةِ».*

*اى ظلم ؟*
*اذا امنت بالمسيح و خلاصه حصلت على نفس الامتيازات*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (27 ديسمبر 2010)

> مهو اقام عهده مع بني اسرائيل الي انكروه لم تجسد ورفضوه
> يعني اشمعنا



مين اللى نشر المسيحية فى العالم كله !!؟؟
اليهود هم اللى نشروه ( التلاميذ والرسل ) .
غالبية اليهود لم يؤمنوا .. ولكهنم قادمين وسيؤمنون هكذا قال الكتاب المقدس فى نبوة .
المهم .. انت فين من كل ده ..
اهتم بنفسك وبخلاصك انت ..


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 ديسمبر 2010)

إختار الله إبراهيم من بين الناس كلهم ، بسبب إيمانه وثقته المطلقة فى صدق وبر الله
فالله - فى الأصل - لم يختار شعباً وجنساً معيناً ، بل إختار إنساناً قديساً ، ثم تعاهد معه على أن يجعله ونسله بركة لكل الشعوب
فإن الهدف النهائى كان البركة لكل الشعوب
فالإختيار بناء على الإيمان وليس الجنس ، والهدف يشمل الجميع بلا إستثناء
وهو الهدف الذى تحقق فى فداء المسيح للبشرية ، لكل من يؤمن ، فالبركة مازالت للمؤمن فقط
ما أبعد أحكامه عن الفحص وطرقه عن الأستقصاء


----------

